# Ist ein platter tubeless Reifen Ursache oder Folge eines Sturz?



## meridiannet (5. Juni 2020)

Lieber Bikerkollegen

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Ich lese hier aber schon länger interessiert mit. Am letzten Mittwoch ist mir nun aber etwas passiert, was mich ziemlich beschäftigt, und sicher haben einige von euch hier mehr Erfahrung und Ahnung, wie ich.

Am letzten Mittwoch bin ich leider auf dem Trail ziemlich schwer gestürzt. Alles ging so rasch, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr genau erinnern kann, warum es eigentlich passiert ist. Ich habe mir beim Sturz die 7. Rippe, links gebrochen, die Schulter ziemlich stark gestaucht und den Ellbogen ziemlich blutig aufgerissen. Nun ja, esist schmerzhaft. Wird aber wieder heilen. Leider ist wegen der Rippe vorerst mal nichts mehr mit biken.
Was mich aber beschäftigt, ich fahre mein Rad (hardtail) tubeless. Das ist ein Umbau, den ich selber vorgenommen habe. Nach dem Sturz war der Vorderreifen komplett platt, aber es waren keine Beschädigungen aussen sichtbar (Maxxis Ardent 29x2.40, Felge Weinmann Taurus 2000 Disc Race 32H). Um noch heimfahren zu können, konnte ich das Rad sogar mit einer Handpumpe wieder komplett aufpumpen. Alles sitzt auf den ersten Blick wieder sauber.
Ich frage mich aber, ist der platte Reifen vorne, wegen des Sturzes oder ist er sogar die Ursache für den Sturz? Könnte es eine Teil des Reifen von der Felge gehoben haben, so das die Luft entweichen konnte? Sind solche Unfälle bekannt? Weil wirklich kann ich mir den platten Reifen nicht erklären.
Das Rad:




__





						XP 919  - Superior
					

Superior brand Philosophy has long been clear - to target especially those for whom cycling is a matter of heart and offer them high into elaborate detail bikes. Kolektion 2013 XP 919




					superiorbikes.eu
				



Der Reifen:




__





						ARDENT | MAXXIS Fahrradreifen
					

ARDENT, MAXXIS Fahrradreifen - von Trekking und Tour über Rennrad bis zu Downhill, Cross Country, Freeride oder BMX




					maxxistires.de
				




Passt das so zusammen?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2020)

In welcher Fahrsituation bist du gestürzt? Schnelle Kurve mit hoher seitlicher Reifenbelastung? Dann könnte der Reifen bei zu geringen Druck burpen und die Luft verlieren, unter dem Stichwort sollten sie h YouTube Videos finden lassen... Wenn das nicht die Fahrsituation war, ka  auch sein das der Reifen beim Sturz eine seitliche Belastung erfahren hat die ihn vom Reifen gedrückt hat, dieses plötzliche Luft verlieren hört man normalerweise deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meridiannet (5. Juni 2020)

@delphi1507: Vielen Dank! Es könnte genau so etwas gewesen sein. Alles ging so rasch, dass ich mich kaum mehr erinnern kann. Aber Fact ist, es war dort nicht sonderlich Steil. Einfach viele Steine, Unebenheiten und Wurzeln. Mit dem Hinweis habe ich das Video gefunden. Und genau so könnte es passiert sein. Auch war es etwa so steil. Wegen den Blättern sieht man im Video leider den Weg nicht gut:


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (5. Juni 2020)

Die Angabe zur Felge läßt auf eine altbackene 19mm Felge schließen.
Nicht daß man die schlauchlos nicht dicht bekäme, dann aber mit einem 60mm Reifen richtig "maundnbeiken"?
Da sollte man mal darüber nachdenken ...


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> @delphi1507: Vielen Dank! Es könnte genau so etwas gewesen sein. Alles ging so rasch, dass ich mich kaum mehr erinnern kann. Aber Fact ist, es war dort nicht sonderlich Steil. Einfach viele Steine, Unebenheiten und Wurzeln. Mit dem Hinweis habe ich das Video gefunden. Und genau so könnte es passiert sein. Auch war es etwa so steil. Wegen den Blättern sieht man im Video leider den Weg nicht gut:


In dem Video schaut es so aus als sei er auf blättern weggerutscht Reifen quer und dann hat der Reifen wieder plötzlich gegriffen, oder Stein Wurzel im Weg, Was ursächlich für den Sturz war nicht das burpen. Hat mich selbst auch schon ein paar Mal so gelegt ..


----------



## meridiannet (5. Juni 2020)

Hmm meinst? Bei mir war es rutschig. Weil es nach vielen sehr trockenen Tagen kurz vorher geregnet hat. Damit war alles ziemlich rutschig.


----------



## Sespri (5. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> In welcher Fahrsituation bist du gestürzt? Schnelle Kurve mit hoher seitlicher Reifenbelastung? Dann könnte der Reifen bei zu geringen Druck burpen und die Luft verlieren...


Erstmals gute Besserung @meridiannet . Aber wenn ich solche Berichte lese und dann die Antwort von @delphi1507 dazu, bekomme ich schon wieder Kopfschmerzen und tendiere dazu die beschissenen Tubeless, denen ich (und mental mir v.a.) eine Chance geben wollte, von meinem kürzlich erworbenen V10 runterzurupfen.

Ich frage mich, ob all die Pro`s, also die, die es wirklich krachen lassen, auch Tubeless unterwegs sind. Oder nur für`s Fotoshooting, damit es für die Unbedarften cooler aussieht...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2020)

Tubless an sich ist sicher nicht der Hauptgrund.
Auch wenn ich erst unter 10.000 km tubeless unterwegs bin, bin ich sicher dass das eine gute Entscheidung war. Viele Selbstversuche ergaben, dass das System auch mit sehr geringen Drücken sicher funktionieren kann.

Ob der Platten Ursache oder Wirkung war läßt sich nur mit ja beantworten.
Ich habe beides bei anderen schon erlebt.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein 60mm Reifen auf einer 19mm Felge in einer Kurve burpt und dann zu Sturz führt ist hoch, aber nicht sicher.

Ich würde breitere Felgen kaufen. (mind 25mm) und tubless weiterfahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Erstmals gute Besserung @meridiannet . Aber wenn ich solche Berichte lese und dann die Antwort von @delphi1507 dazu, bekomme ich schon wieder Kopfschmerzen und tendiere dazu die beschissenen Tubeless, denen ich (und mental mir v.a.) eine Chance geben wollte, von meinem kürzlich erworbenen V10 runterzurupfen.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob all die Pro`s, also die, die es wirklich krachen lassen, auch Tubeless unterwegs sind. Oder nur für`s Fotoshooting, damit es für die Unbedarften cooler aussieht...


Tubless ist super... Meine Abflüge hatten nichts mit burping zu tun.. s
Ich bezog mich auf Hindernisse unter blättern die einen über den Lenker schicken können... Seit ich Tubless fahre bin ich Pannen frei!


----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ob der Platten Ursache oder Wirkung war läßt sich nur mit ja beantworten.
> Ich habe beides bei anderen schon erlebt.
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein 60mm Reifen auf einer 19mm Felge in einer Kurve burpt und dann zu Sturz führt ist hoch, aber nicht sicher.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Vor allem das _"Ob der Platten Ursache oder Wirkung war läßt sich nur mit ja beantworten."_ lässt mich nachdenken. Man kann immer wieder stürzen. Das gehört dazu. Aber ich möchte nicht wegen dem Material stürzen. Weil das kann ich ändern. Und wenn ich mit einer Kombination unterwegs bin, die gefährlich ist, dann muss ich das ändern. Ich muss mal mit meinem Velomech reden. Eiegntlich wollte ich nicht mehr in das Bike investieren und eher ein neues kaufen. Aber das auch nicht so rasch.


----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Tubless ist super... Meine Abflüge hatten nichts mit burping zu tun.. s
> Ich bezog mich auf Hindernisse unter blättern die einen über den Lenker schicken können... Seit ich Tubless fahre bin ich Pannen frei!



Wenn Panne einen platten Reifen meint, dann ich im Prinzip auch... nur, das ich nach einem schweren Sturz plötzlich einen "Platten" habe, lässt mich nachdenken. Es kann wirklich sein, dass die Felge das Problem ist und man das ändern muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

@Sespri Vielen Dank für deine Genesungswünsche!!   ? Eine gebrochene Rippe ist einfach mühsam und schmerzhaft. Nicht tragisch. Aber bremst einem völlig aus.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> (...) Ich frage mich aber, ist der platte Reifen vorne (...) die Ursache für den Sturz? (...)


Mir ist genau das *ein* mal passiert in >40 Jahren.
Ich bin (mit dem Rennrad) durch eine Glasscherbe gefahren, die Luft entwich langsam, dann rechts Abbiegen, Rad hat keinen Halt mehr, weggerutscht.
Dass es *so* rum war, dafuer gab es das Beweisstueck in Gestalt des Glassplitters _(im Schlauch, war noch lange bevor tubeless ein nennenswertes Thema war)_.
Anders rum waere es natuerlich im Prinzip auch denkbar ... man muss die 'Beweislage' pruefen.


meridiannet schrieb:


> Sind solche Unfälle bekannt?  (...)


Also in gewisser Weise somit: Ja ?


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> (...) Auch wenn ich erst unter 10.000 km tubeless unterwegs bin, bin ich sicher dass das eine gute Entscheidung war. Viele Selbstversuche ergaben, dass das System auch mit sehr geringen Drücken sicher funktionieren kann. (...)


Das ist auch mein Eindruck.
Die Kombination 'ziemlich schmale Felge mit ziemlich breitem Reifen' wie wir sie in den 90ern gefahren haben, werde ich aber wohl eher nicht tubeless ausprobieren.
_Allein schon weil die heutigen Felgen sowieso immer deutlich breiter sind als unsere damaligen_.
Ich habe im Januar eine Felge am Reiserad (32-622 Bereifung) ersetzen muessen. Alt 15C, neu 18C. Nicht Absicht, sondern einfach nur online eine passende Felge rausgesucht ... und zack, gleich ein ganzes Stueck breiter.

@meridiannet Gute Besserung  ?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. Juni 2020)

Was ist denn, verdammt nochmal, daran nicht zu verstehen daß ein solches Felgenprofil






(Beispiel"foto") für einen Reifen der nominell mehr als dreimal so breit ist für die Schlauchlosnutzung doch fast an die 100%ige Suboptimalität heranreicht?
Was bitte schön?


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Was ist denn, verdammt nochmal,  (...)


heute frueh in Deinem Kaffee gewesen ? ? 
Oder habt Ihr eine Epidemie drueben in der SBZ ❓

Ruhe bewahren ?


----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Was ist denn, verdammt nochmal, daran nicht zu verstehen daß ein solches Felgenprofil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059288
> 
> ...



Du ja, man lernt dazu. Habe ich einfach nicht gewusst. Ich hab's umgebaut. Und das da ältere Laufräder verbaut sind, war mir auch nicht bewusst... gut ist, dass das Problem jetzt erkannt ist ?

Darf ich dich noch etwas fragen? Wenn ich beabsichtige diesen Laufradsatz zu kaufen, gibt es ein weiteres Problem:






						DT Swiss X 1900 Spline Disc MTB Laufräder 2016 kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

DT Swiss X 1900 Spline Disc MTB Laufräder 2016 bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.ch
				




Das Achsmass ist ein anderes. Ich habe zwar versucht, das vorhandene Achsmass heruaszufinden. Doch leider hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Es ist aber auf jedenfall anders wie bei Punkt 7:









						Kaufberatung MTB-Laufräder - MountainBIKE klärt alle wichtigen Fragen: Die 13 wichtigsten Fragen rund ums Laufrad
					






					www.mountainbike-magazin.de
				




Gelesen habe ich, dass es dafür Adapter gibt? Oder was würdest du machen? Oder sind die Laufräder nicht optimal und du hättest einen anderen Typ wo das Achsmass dann auch passt?


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Du ja, man lernt dazu. Habe ich einfach nicht gewusst. Ich hab's umgebaut. Und das da ältere Laufräder verbaut sind, war mir auch nicht bewusst... gut ist, dass das Problem jetzt erkannt ist ?


Naja. Die breiten Felgen sind heute Mode, in den 90ern waren es schmale.
Und dann gab es auch immer die Fraktion der Breitfelgen-Philosophen, die sich natuerlich durch die heutige Mode wieder im Aufwind befinden.
Wenn die Recht haetten, dann haette ich die Jahrhundertwende nicht erlebt sondern lange vorher an _zu schmalen Felgen_ verstorben ?


meridiannet schrieb:


> Das Achsmass ist ein anderes. Ich habe zwar versucht, das vorhandene Achsmass heruaszufinden. Doch leider hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Es ist aber auf jedenfall anders wie bei Punkt 7: (...)


Da fehlt Boost, also VR 15x110 und HR 12x148.
Aber wenn Dein Rad eher aelter ist, ist es vll bei Dir eher nicht so.
Und zumindest 'gefuehlt' war die neue Breitfelgenmode laengst endemisch, bevor Boost aufkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da fehlt Boost, also VR 15x110 und HR 12x148.
> Aber wenn Dein Rad eher aelter ist, ist es vll bei Dir eher nicht so.



Das Rad ist eigentlich neu aus 2018. Dieses hier:




__





						XP 919  - Superior
					

Superior brand Philosophy has long been clear - to target especially those for whom cycling is a matter of heart and offer them high into elaborate detail bikes. Kolektion 2013 XP 919




					superiorbikes.eu
				




Die hatten einfach noch viele dieser Weidmann Räder auf Lager und verbaut. Oder einen Posten günstig gekauft. Weidmann gibt es ja schon länger nicht mehr... (hab ich auch erst heute gelesen)


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

? Als Nabe ist angegeben, und zwar vorne und hinten: Shimano HB-M529 
Hinten waere das aber dann FH-M529, denn der angegebene Shimano Code ist einer fuer vorn.
Google findet diese Nabe allerdings auf den ersten Versuch als Schnellspanner, VR 9x100, HR 10x135


----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ? Als Nabe ist angegeben, und zwar vorne und hinten: Shimano HB-M529
> Hinten waere das aber dann FH-M529, denn der angegebene Shimano Code ist einer fuer vorn.
> Google findet diese Nabe allerdings auf den ersten Versuch als Schnellspanner, VR 9x100, HR 10x135



Vielleicht am besten auch gleich die Nabe austauschen?


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Vielleicht am besten auch gleich die Nabe austauschen?


Die Naben sind Teil des Laufradsatzes.
Wenn Du einen neuen LRS kaufst, hast Du _zwangslaeufig_ neue Naben ? 

Ein Laufrad, das ist Felge + Speichen + Nabe


----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

Sorry! Ich bin sonst ein Büromensch ?


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Sorry! Ich bin sonst ein Büromensch ?


Macht garnix. Gefuehlt 90% der Leute sagen 'Felgen' wenn sie 'Laufraeder' meinen.
Ist auch ganz einfach zu erklaeren ... wenn Du beim Auto ein Rad abnimmst ... dann hast Du die *Felge* in der Hand. Die Nabe bleibt drin und Speichen gibts keine. Die Felge geht bis zur Radmitte und wird auf die Nabe geschraubt. 
Beim Fahrrad ist die Bauweise prinzipiell anders.
_Aber sowas wissen nur Techniker und nicht die Allgemeinheit_ ?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Wenn Panne einen platten Reifen meint, dann ich im Prinzip auch... nur, das ich nach einem schweren Sturz plötzlich einen "Platten" habe, lässt mich nachdenken. Es kann wirklich sein, dass die Felge das Problem ist und man das ändern muss.


Du bist nicht der erste dem durch die Scherkräfte, bei vermutlich zu geringen Druck der Reifen von der Felge springt. Da du das Video gepostet hast und die Situation ähnlich beschrieben hast, vermute ich, das der Luftverlust eher die Folge als die Ursache für den Sturz ist. Vermutlich in Kombination mit sehr wenig Druck. Kannst du selbst versuchen, in dem du das Rad quer vor sich stellst und versuchst mit steigendem Druck den Reifen seitlich von der Felge zu drücken. Je höher der Druck je schwerer, die schmale Felge macht das natürlich leichter, aber ich glaube nicht daß du so heftig fährst das du dir darum wirklich Gedanken machen müsstest.


----------



## FJ836 (6. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Erstmals gute Besserung @meridiannet
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob all die Pro`s, also die, die es wirklich krachen lassen, auch Tubeless unterwegs sind. Oder nur für`s Fotoshooting, damit es für die Unbedarften cooler aussieht...



Hmm, und wie genau sieht man jetzt auf einem Foto/Video ob der Kollege Pro Tubeless fährt oder nicht!?


----------



## ploerre (6. Juni 2020)

Ist denn die Felge überhaupt für Tubeless freigegeben? Hast du die Umrüstung selbst vorgernommen?


----------



## meridiannet (6. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ist denn die Felge überhaupt für Tubeless freigegeben? Hast du die Umrüstung selbst vorgernommen?



Die Umrüstung habe ich selber vorgenommen im Rahmen eines "doit Kurs" einer lokalen Velowerkstatt hier. Ging soweit auch alles gut und die Luft bleibt gut im Rad. 

Ich glaub, ich werde die Reifen wieder reduzieren. Das scheint mir einfacher und kostengünstiger wie ein neuer Laufradsatz. Dann gibt es eher mal wieder ein neues Rad im nächsten Jahr. Das hardtail sollte ein Einstieg in die MTB Welt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Hmm, und wie genau sieht man jetzt auf einem Foto/Video ob der Kollege Pro Tubeless fährt oder nicht!?


Da musst Du genau hinschauen. Die Schlaeuche sind nicht *im* Reifen sondern wo anders ?







meridiannet schrieb:


> (...) Das scheint mir einfacher und kostengünstiger wie ein neuer Laufradsatz.  (...)


Du kannst auch einfach nur andere Felgen nehmen. Also wirklich nur Felgen ?
Wenn Du welche findest, die +/- 1mm den gleichen ERD haben wie Deine alten, nur breiter sind und am besten natuerlich hoch offiziell tubeless-ready, dann kannst Du umspeichen.
Da Du von einem DIY Workshop bei Dir vor Ort gesprochen hast, sollte diesbezuegliche Hilfe ebenfalls vor Ort zu finden sein, denn umspeichen ist auch nicht schwieriger als ein Tubeless-Umbau.


----------



## FJ836 (6. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da musst Du genau hinschauen. Die Schlaeuche sind nicht *im* Reifen sondern wo anders ?



Ja aber ich dachte die wirklichen Pros fahren ohne Gepäckträger


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Ja aber ich dachte die wirklichen Pros fahren ohne Gepäckträger


Ja dann sieht mans natuerlich nicht ? ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Macht garnix. Gefuehlt 90% der Leute sagen 'Felgen' wenn sie 'Laufraeder' meinen.
> Ist auch ganz einfach zu erklaeren ... wenn Du beim Auto ein Rad abnimmst ... dann hast Du die *Felge* in der Hand. Die Nabe bleibt drin und Speichen gibts keine. Die Felge geht bis zur Radmitte und wird auf die Nabe geschraubt.
> Beim Fahrrad ist die Bauweise prinzipiell anders.
> _Aber sowas wissen nur Techniker und nicht die Allgemeinheit_ ?


Nur der vollständigkeit halber. Es gibt auch autoräder mit speichen.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

Ja aber ist bei heutigen Autos dann nich originol ?


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Juni 2020)

das gleiche ist einem Kumpel von mir mal passiert, allerdings beim Strassenrennen, der hat den bunnyhop zu kurz über nen streethump vor nem Kreisverkehr gemacht, dann hinten Durchschlag, Luft und Milch sind raus, er hat sich dann übelst abgelegt. War aber ne TL ready Felge.


----------



## Sespri (6. Juni 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Hmm, und wie genau sieht man jetzt auf einem Foto/Video ob der Kollege Pro Tubeless fährt oder nicht!?


Beim Schreiben dieser Antwort ploppte unten eine Werbung auf _Neue Schwalbe Tubeless-Ventile. _Wenn man vom Teibel spricht..._._

Wo man das sieht? Oft genug hier im Forum, wenn die neuen Boliden für die neue Saison vorgestellt und u.a. Felgen in Nahaufnahmen gezeigt werden. Dann wird Marketingtechnisch nicht versäumt auf die Tubeless hinzuweisen Und manchmal sieht man es dem Ventil auch an. Von Video habe ich nichts gesagt.

Ich denke schon, dass die Tubeless rumeiern, nur in Stein gemeisselt würde ich das nicht sehen. Sind auch schon Promis mit Werbeverträgen von Pepsi mit einer Coladose in der Hand erwischt worden. Da läuft vieles versteckt ab.


----------



## Herr Latz (6. Juni 2020)

Enduro und Downhill fahren auf jeden Fall alle Tubeless und mit Inserts. Die CC Pros mit Sicherheit auch Tubeless. Sonst ist ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Platten zu fahren viel zu hoch. Im RR Bereich sind vermutlich viele mit Schlauchreifen unterwegs. Aber da gewinnt Tubeless auch an Bedeutung.
Warum Sponsoren ein Interesse daran haben sollten quatsch zu erzählen ist mir auch nicht klar. Die wären doch froh wenn sie weiterhin jedem Mountainbiker 10-20 Schläuche im Jahr verkaufen könnten.


----------



## ploerre (6. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob all die Pro`s, also die, die es wirklich krachen lassen, auch Tubeless unterwegs sind. Oder nur für`s Fotoshooting, damit es für die Unbedarften cooler aussieht...






Sespri schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die Tubeless rumeiern, nur in Stein gemeisselt würde ich das nicht sehen. Sind auch schon Promis mit Werbeverträgen von Pepsi mit einer Coladose in der Hand erwischt worden. Da läuft vieles versteckt ab.


Geile Verschwörungstheorie.   Heimlich Schlauch fahren. Aber psst. Soll keiner merken.

Also echt.  Ideen gibts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (7. Juni 2020)

Hat nichts mit Verschwörungstheorie zu tun, sondern mit den Anforderungen an einen 3 Min. Lauf.

Bei einem CC Rennen oder Marathon macht, nebst dem Gewichtsvorteil, ein sich selbst versiegelnder Reifen durchaus Sinn und spart Zeit und Nerven, wenn nichts unterwegs repariert werden muss.

Wenn ich in einem Downhill Lauf einen Platten einfange, ist es eh gelaufen. Und die Chance, im rauhen Geläuf Luft durch seitlichen Druck auf den Reifen zu verlieren, schätze ich höher ein als einen feinen Dornenpiekser.

Ansonsten bringe ich mein Lieblingsargument, der für viele Behauptungen gilt: "Beweisen Sie mir doch das Gegenteil". Dass sich Werksteams zu den Innereien der Federelemente oder Geometrieabweichungen bedeckt halten, akzeptiert man ohne Vorbehalte, wieso nicht auch auf andere Bereiche der Technologie? Als sich Loic Bruni angeblich kritisch zu 29" geäussert haben soll, hat man ihn zurückgepfiffen. 

Die Lichtgestalt des DH Sports äussert sich abfällig über eine neue Absatzmöglichkeit?? Mon Dieu, geht natürlich gar nicht. Und das Argument, dass man 10-20 Schläuche pro Fahrer und Jahr weniger verkauft, kann man gleich vergessen.


----------



## nightwolf (7. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Geile Verschwörungstheorie.   (...)


Meine Lieblingsthese ist ja immer noch diese

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfundenes_Mittelalter 

aber freu mich auch immer wieder ueber neue Vorschlaege ? 

Wobei ich eine Tubeless-Verschwoerung eher einfallslos finde. 
Da ist ja sogar die Rennlenkerverschwoerung phantasievoller ?


----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ansonsten bringe ich mein Lieblingsargument, der für viele Behauptungen gilt: "Beweisen Sie mir doch das Gegenteil".


Steile These aufstellen und dann vom Rest der Welt Beweise einfordern – typischer Argumentationsstil von Verschwörungsideologen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Und die Chance, im rauhen Geläuf Luft durch seitlichen Druck auf den Reifen zu verlieren, schätze ich höher ein als einen feinen Dornenpiekser.


Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wäre es besser, du würdest einfach nichts schreiben.

Ich kenne kein abfahrtslastiges Rennformat (DH, Enduro, 4Cross, ...), bei dem mit so geringem Reifendruck gefahren wird, dass Burping, bzw. der Luftverlust dadurch, ein Thema wäre. Genauso sind Dornenlöcher wahrscheinlich das geringste Problem. Was aber ein großes Problem ist, sind Durchschläge. Und bei Durchschlägen ist das Hauptproblem, dass der Schlauch aufgerissen wird. Deshalb hat Tubeless bei allem, was Durchschläge produzieren kann, massiv Vorteile. Ein Durchschlag kann auch den Mantel aufreißen, und deshalb fahren viele Pros mit Inserts wie Cushcore. Auch das ist ein starker Hinweis darauf, dass Durchschläge immer noch ein großes Thema sind.

Auch meine Erfahrungen gehen stark pro Tubeless. Tubeless fahre ich jetzt schon seit über 5 Jahren. Vorher waren Platten ein Dauerthema, jetzt ist es die absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Mit dem Hinweis habe ich das Video gefunden. Und genau so könnte es passiert sein. Auch war es etwa so steil. Wegen den Blättern sieht man im Video leider den Weg nicht gut:


Das Video ist für mich ein typisches Beispiel, um von den eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten abzulenken. Der Untergrund ist heimtückisch, weil durch das Laub nicht zu sehen ist, ob Steine oder Gräben verborgen sind. Genauso ist das Laub ziemlich rutschig. Was auffällt, ist, dass der Fahrer schon deutlich vor dem Sturz sehr unsicher fährt und hin- und hereiert, auch da, wo noch kein Laub ist. Im Laub bringt er dann überhaupt keine saubere Linie mehr zusammen. Er ist da mit Sicherheit über seine Verhältnisse gefahren und hat deswegen den Sturz verursacht. Mit Burping hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sespri (7. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Steile These aufstellen und dann vom Rest der Welt Beweise einfordern – typischer Argumentationsstil von Verschwörungsideologen.


Nicht unbedingt. Wenn etwas klar ist, kann der Rest der Welt das auch leicht beweisen.

Aber egal, es geht um Reifen - Verschwörungsideologie - übertreiben müssen wir es auch nicht.

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> übertreiben müssen wir es auch nicht.


moment mal, wer hat hier übertrieben?


Sespri schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich solche Berichte lese und dann die Antwort von @delphi1507 dazu, bekomme ich schon wieder Kopfschmerzen und tendiere dazu die beschissenen Tubeless, denen ich (und mental mir v.a.) eine Chance geben wollte, von meinem kürzlich erworbenen V10 runterzurupfen.


Du fährst seit kurzer Zeit TL und findest es beschissen. Kein großer Trackrecord hinsichtlich Argumentation und Erfahrung aber durchaus eine Möglichkeit, mit dem Leben so umzugehen, indem man es einfach sein läßt - Schlauch rein und gut is.

Interessant wird es aber, wenn man sich unbedingt seine kognitive Dissonanz reduzieren muss.
Dann sucht man sich ein äußerst grenzwertiges Beispiel (TE hat zwar an der möglichst beschissensten Baumarktfelge ever edit: für Tubeless ungeeigneten Felge einen Eigenbau-Tublessversuch gemacht, aber Ursache/Wirkung ist noch nichtmal hinlänglich geklärt).
Diese Anekdote unterfüttert man dann mit einer völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Weltverschwörungsthese (Pros fahren heimlich Schlauch, obwohl sie die Milchindustrie promoten).

Hast Du gut gemacht.   Ich hoffe das hat geholfen. Und jetzt mach nen Schlauch rein.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juni 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem Downhill Lauf einen Platten einfange, ist es eh gelaufen. Und die Chance, im rauhen Geläuf Luft durch seitlichen Druck auf den Reifen zu verlieren, schätze ich höher ein als einen feinen Dornenpiekser.


Stichwort hier dürfte snakebite sein  Risiko mit Schlauch 100% in den Steinfeldern, oder unfahrbarer Luftdruck für Gripparme stellen. Zusätzlich werden die meisten pros zusätzlich einen durchsschlagschutz als procore fahren. Was ein abspringen / burpen sehr unwahrscheinlich macht.


----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten zu dem Thema.

Ich habe nochmals nachgeschaut, welche Felge am Bike ist. Es ist ein Superiore XP 919/2018er Bike. Deshalb waren die ersten Angaben dazu leider falsch. Die scheinen in jedem Jahr die Teile zu ändern.

Das ist das Bike (ist auch Schwarz):








						XP 919
					

Check the 2018 Superior Bikes collection highlights! Improved Team rockets, expanded range of our proven XF full suspension machines, advanced MTB e-bikes, brand new super-fast road bikes, ultimate racing toys for youngsters and lot more!  #ALWAYSRACE!




					superiorbikes.eu
				




Die Felge am 2018er Bike ist ein anderes Modell:
WEINMANN U32 DISC RACE 32H

Da kommt man zu folgendem Profil, wie auf dem zweiten Bild. Das Innenmass ist also 26.4. Damit ist die Kombination mit den Maxxis Ardent 29x2.40 eigentlich unproblematisch(?). 
Dennoch war das vordere Laufrad nach dem Sturz ohne Luft. Weil sonst keine Beschädigungen da war und sich der Reifen auch wieder problemlos pumpen liess, muss es irgendwann den Reifen von der Felge gehoben haben. Um auszuschliessen, dass dies Ursache des Sturz war, werde ich den Reifen dennoch in der Breite reduzieren und auf einen Schwalbe Racing Ray in der Dimension 29x2,25 wechseln.






						Schwalbe Racing Ray Front Evolution ADDIX Speedgrip MTB Reifen  kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

Schwalbe Racing Ray Front Evolution ADDIX Speedgrip MTB Reifen  bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.ch
				




Ausserdem werde ich noch die Felgen reinigen und die Milch ersetzen. Und das wichtigste, habe in gute Protektoren investiert.

Einen schönen Sonntag euch! Leider ist ja das Wetter ziemlich grauslig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Juni 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das Video ist für mich ein typisches Beispiel, um von den eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten abzulenken. Der Untergrund ist heimtückisch, weil durch das Laub nicht zu sehen ist, ob Steine oder Gräben verborgen sind. Genauso ist das Laub ziemlich rutschig. Was auffällt, ist, dass der Fahrer schon deutlich vor dem Sturz sehr unsicher fährt und hin- und hereiert, auch da, wo noch kein Laub ist. Im Laub bringt er dann überhaupt keine saubere Linie mehr zusammen. Er ist da mit Sicherheit über seine Verhältnisse gefahren und hat deswegen den Sturz verursacht. Mit Burping hat das nichts zu tun.


Warum sollte ersteres stimmen? Weil er stürzt? Letzteres stimmt garantiert nicht, sonst wäre ja die luft drin geblieben. Wenn man das video in zeitlupe durchschaut, erkennt man, dass er beim steuern nach rechts anfängt zu rutschen. Das VR dreht sich quer. Der sturz ist eingeleitet. Solche stürze kann man auch im DH weltcup immer wieder beobachten.
Dann blockiert das vorderrad schlagartig im rutschvorgang. Hier ist es nach der erfahrung das wahrscheinlichste, dass es gegen einen stein gestoßen ist. Das zieht den reifen kurz von der felge - buuuurp - und die luft ist draußen, während der fahrer zum freiflug ansetzt.
Das hat weder etwas mit einer schlechten felge noch etwas mit unvermögen des fahrers zu tun. Das kommt einfach mal vor. Man pumpt wieder auf und weiter geht´s.


----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Die Felge ist ein anderes Modell:
> WEINMANN U32 DISC RACE 32H


das ist offensichtlich nicht die TL Version. Die unterscheiden sich schon deutlich. Sowas kann funktionieren, kann aber in Grenzfällen auch schiefgehen.

Deine Version:




__





						Weinmann Metal Products (Huizhou) Co., Ltd
					

Weinmann Metal Products Co., Ltd




					www.weinmanntek.com
				








TL Version:





						U32 TL
					

U32 TL




					www.weinmanntek.com


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Dennoch war das vordere Laufrad nach dem Sturz ohne Luft. Weil sonst keine Beschädigungen da war und sich der Reifen auch wieder problemlos pumpen liess, muss es irgendwann den Reifen von der Felge gehoben haben.


Was mich an deiner Beschreibung irritiert, ist, dass du schreibst "problemlos pumpen liess" und "nach dem Sturz ohne Luft". War denn nach dem Sturz der Reifen komplett (rundrum, an jeder Stelle) im Felgenbett? Oder hat es den tatsächlich aus dem Felgenbett gezogen? Die nächste Frage wäre, mit welchem Druck du normalerweise fährst. Und dann die Frage, wie oft du den Druck prüfst. Tubeless verliert etwas schneller Luft als Schlauch (wenn der Schlauch dicht ist ...), gerade das System neu eingerichtet wurde. Ich frag dewegen so blöd, weil ich mir diese Konstellation vorstellen könnte: Du baust auf Tubeless um, fährst, alles dicht. Das Bike steht zwei Wochen, du setzt sich auf das Bike, ohne den Druck zu prüfen und fährst dann mit zu wenig Luft herum.


----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Da kommt man zu folgendem Profil, wie auf dem zweiten Bild. Das Innenmass ist also 26.4. Damit ist die Kombination mit den Maxxis Ardent 29x2.40 eigentlich unproblematisch(?).
> Dennoch war das vordere Laufrad nach dem Sturz ohne Luft. Weil sonst keine Beschädigungen da war und sich der Reifen auch wieder problemlos pumpen liess, muss es irgendwann den Reifen von der Felge gehoben haben. Um auszuschliessen, dass dies Ursache des Sturz war, werde ich den Reifen dennoch in der Breite reduzieren und auf einen Schwalbe Racing Ray in der Dimension 29x2,25 wechseln.


Ob Du jetzt den Ardent oder den Racing Ray in der für TL nicht vorgesehenen Felge tubeless fährst, sollte keinen Unterschied machen. Entweder du lebst damit, daß Du am technischen Limit rumfährst oder auch Du ziehst Schlauch ein.


----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

@ExcelBiker Nein, nein, umegbaut habe ich das im letzten Jahr. Aber vor etwa 3-4 Wochen habe ich die Milch komplett getauscht und dafür die Reifen von den Felgen gezogen. Dummerweise war das Fahrrad dabei noch schmutzig. Es könnte also etwas Schmutz zwischen Felge und Reifen gekommen sein... 
Den genauen Druck kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen. Aber ich habe vorher geschaut und denke, es war so ein mittlerer Druck, den man mit den Fingern noch etwas eindrücken konnte. 
Beim Sturz, war der Reifen danach vorne komplett platt. Aber sonst war nichts zu sehen. Ich habe dann meine Handpumpe aus dem Gepäck genommen und alles aufgepumpt. Etwas weiteres machen musste ich nicht. Es hat problemlos geklappt. Ausser das ich dabei wegen Schulter und Rippe Schmerzen hatte. Aber sowas formt bekanntlich den Charakter  
Ich wollte dich noch fragen, was denn TL ist. Und dabei fällt mir auf, klar, das eine ist die tubeless ready Version... Mist. Sind dann diese nicht TL Versionen komplett ungeeignet? Weil eigentlich verliere ich wenig Luft während dem Alltag. Habe heute Morgen wieder geschaut. Da hat es noch einiges drin.


----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ob Du jetzt den Ardent oder den Racing Ray in der für TL nicht vorgesehenen Felge tubeless fährst, sollte keinen Unterschied machen. Entweder du lebst damit, daß Du am technischen Limit rumfährst oder auch Du ziehst Schlauch ein.



Okay. Wenn man tubeless auf einer dafür nicht vorgesehen Felge fährt, ist das dann komplett am technischen Limit oder sagt man, ja kann man mal machen... Also ich versuche etwas zu spüren, wie häufig da draussen tubeless auf solchen "regulären" Felgen gefahren wird. Eher Marketing oder ein absolutes muss und alles andere ist ein "no go"?


----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

Kann man mal machen, zur Eisdiele reichts auf jedenfall, wenn man es dicht bekommen hat.

Wenn es in Grenzsituationen aber dennoch leichter "Burpt" stellt sich die Frage, ob man damit leben will oder nicht.

edit: Ich würds nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Kann man mal machen, zur Eisdiele reichts auf jedenfall, wenn man es dicht bekommen hat.
> 
> Wenn es in Grenzsituationen aber dennoch leichter "Burpt" stellt sich die Frage, ob man damit leben will oder nicht.
> 
> edit: Ich würds nicht machen.




Hmm, okay! Um zur Eisdiele zu fahren, nehme ich das Gravelbike! 
War bisher eben zufrieden mit dem tubeless. Aber noch einmal so etwas haben will ich auch nicht. Dann ziehe ich wieder einen Schlauch ein. Den Laufradsatz zu wechseln ist mir bei diesem Fahrrad zu teuer. Dann wechsle ich im nächsten Jahr das Fahrrad und kaufe gleich ein Fully.

Danke dir für die erhliche Meinung!  ?


----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

@ploerre
"Das Umrüsten von herkömmlichen Laufrädern auf Tubeless ist grundsätzlich möglich, sofern das Laufrad vom Hersteller für Tubeless freigegeben ist. "

Ich habe jetzt einmal bei Weinmann in China direkt angefragt was sie zu dieser Umrüstung meinen. Vielleicht hört man ja was von denen. Könnte spannend sein. 
Auch in China wissen einige ganz gut was Sie tun und Sie sind häufig sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (7. Juni 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Die Angabe zur Felge läßt auf eine altbackene 19mm Felge schließen.
> Nicht daß man die schlauchlos nicht dicht bekäme, dann aber mit einem 60mm Reifen richtig "maundnbeiken"?
> Da sollte man mal darüber nachdenken ...


Dann vielleicht noch mit 1,2 Bar "Druck"...


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich noch fragen, was denn TL ist.


Ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst. Ich versuch's trotzdem mal   . TL heißt erst mal bloß "*T*ube*l*ess". Früher hat es mal ein System gegeben, das "UST" geheißen hat. Was da anders war im vergleich zum jetzigen System, weiß ich nicht (vielleicht kann jemand anderes uns aufklären). "Tubeless" ist halt erst mal ein System aus Reifen und Felge. Zusätzlich können noch Dichtmilch, Felgenband und Ventil dazukommen. Jas jetzige System ist leider kein System, das komplett geschlossen entwickelt wurde (im Gegensatz zu UST), sondern hat sich im Lauf der Zeit mit einigen Zwischenschritten zusammengefunden. Inzwischen hat sich das stabilisiert, die meisten Komponenten passen wohl gut zusammen, insbesondere Felge und Reifen. Charakteristisch an den Felgen ist ein flacher Aufbau (damit beim ersten Aufpumpen eine gewisse Dichtung vorhanden ist), und die kleinen Hörner, den den Reifenwulst gegen nach innen abspringen absichert. Die kleinen Hörner sind bei den Felgenquerschnitten etwas weiter oben auch gut zu sehen. Die meisten Reifen sind inzwischen irgendwie Tubeless geeignet, teils ohne Behandlung, teils nur mit Dichtmilch. Ob der Hersteller das jetzt "tubeless ready" oder irgendwie anders nennt, ist wiederum oft Marketingsprech. Im Zweifel hilft nur ausprobieren, was zusammen passt. Und da bist du ja gerade dabei ... .

Dein Unfall ist für mich immer noch rätselhaft. Ich kann nichts erkennen, wo du was falsch gemacht haben könntest. Und auch der Ablauf (komplett platt - danach einfach aufzupumpen) ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

@ExcelBiker Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Also im Prinzip ist mir das "tubeless" System bekannt. Aber wie du siehst, gibt es die Weinmann Felgen als TL Version und eben nicht TL Version. Der Unterschied scheint mir vor allem diese "Hörnchen" zu machen. Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich das nicht dicht gekriegt habe. Ich benutze einen Schwalbe "Tire Booster". Damit kann das System nich mal blinzeln, eh es einfach voll ist.... 
Aber sitzen dann die Reifen auch sicher auf den Felgen? Sozusagen in allen Lebenslagen? Diesen Punkt möchte ich herausfinden. Weil ich kann nicht verstehen, warum es bei den nicht "TL" Felgen, nicht sitzen sollte? Der Aufbau dieser Hörnchen scheint mir nicht "exotischer" wie bei vielen anderen Felgen, die auch tubeless gefahren werden. 
Ja, der Abschluss mit komplett ohne Luft und dann aufpumpen, verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber ich kann dir 100% versichern, das es genauso war. Ich stand da am Trail und hab das Rad gepumpt um noch irgendwie runterfahren zu können.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> @ExcelBiker...
> Ja, der Abschluss mit komplett ohne Luft und dann aufpumpen, verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber ich kann dir 100% versichern, das es genauso war. Ich stand da am Trail und hab das Rad gepumpt um noch irgendwie runterfahren zu können.


Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Die reifen haben einmal gut in den felgen gesessen. Beim burp reicht doch ein spalt von < 0,1mm,  um die luft rauszublasen. Das rad dreht sich weiter und die seitenkraft am reifen an der stelle des burbs ist weg. Da kann der reifen wieder seine position einnehmen.
Das habe ich auch schon gehabt ganz ohne sturz. Ich war nur blöd schräg an einen stein gefahren.


----------



## ploerre (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> @ExcelBiker Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Also im Prinzip ist mir das "tubeless" System bekannt. Aber wie du siehst, gibt es die Weinmann Felgen als TL Version und eben nicht TL Version. Der Unterschied scheint mir vor allem diese "Hörnchen" zu machen. Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich das nicht dicht gekriegt habe. Ich benutze einen Schwalbe "Tire Booster". Damit kann das System nich mal blinzeln, eh es einfach voll ist....
> Aber sitzen dann die Reifen auch sicher auf den Felgen? Sozusagen in allen Lebenslagen? Diesen Punkt möchte ich herausfinden. Weil ich kann nicht verstehen, warum es bei den nicht "TL" Felgen, nicht sitzen sollte? Der Aufbau dieser Hörnchen scheint mir nicht "exotischer" wie bei vielen anderen Felgen, die auch tubeless gefahren werden.
> Ja, der Abschluss mit komplett ohne Luft und dann aufpumpen, verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber ich kann dir 100% versichern, das es genauso war. Ich stand da am Trail und hab das Rad gepumpt um noch irgendwie runterfahren zu können.


wenn du das wirklich wissen willst, musst du emprisch rangehen und unter kontrollierbaren Bedingungen hart in die Kurven gehen und dein Setup an seine Grenzen bringen. 
Rumtheoretisieren bringt an der Stelle nichts und es wird dir auch niemand ernsthaft eine "Freigabe" geben können.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (7. Juni 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wäre es besser, du würdest einfach nichts schreiben.
> 
> Ich kenne kein abfahrtslastiges Rennformat (DH, Enduro, 4Cross, ...), bei dem mit so geringem Reifendruck gefahren wird, dass Burping, bzw. der Luftverlust dadurch, ein Thema wäre. Genauso sind Dornenlöcher wahrscheinlich das geringste Problem. Was aber ein großes Problem ist, sind Durchschläge. Und bei Durchschlägen ist das Hauptproblem, dass der Schlauch aufgerissen wird. Deshalb hat Tubeless bei allem, was Durchschläge produzieren kann, massiv Vorteile. Ein Durchschlag kann auch den Mantel aufreißen, und deshalb fahren viele Pros mit Inserts wie Cushcore. Auch das ist ein starker Hinweis darauf, dass Durchschläge immer noch ein großes Thema sind.
> 
> Auch meine Erfahrungen gehen stark pro Tubeless. Tubeless fahre ich jetzt schon seit über 5 Jahren. Vorher waren Platten ein Dauerthema, jetzt ist es die absolute Ausnahme.


Teile Deine Ansicht, umso mehr, da die Burping Gefahr extrem überbewertet wird nach meinen Erfahrungen. Ich habe an meinem Specialized Stahlhardtail auf den DT Swiss XS1600 Laufrädern Tubeless gefahren. Die Felgen hatten ursprünglich 18 mm Innenbreite (inzwischen habe ich sie auf welche mit 22,5 mm Innenseite gewechselt, weil ich einen davon bei einer Abfahrt geschrottet hatte, aber nicht wegenTubeless Luftverlust). Ich bin mit den engen Felgen problemlos Tubeless gefahren mit 2,25er Reifen. Mit 1 Bar gab es absolut null Probleme, trotz meines Gewichtes von 100 Kilo. Einmal hatte ich Luftverlust und der Druck war auf 0,5 Bar gefallen. Das war die Grenze. Ich schaffte es die Hälfte der 2 km von meinem Arbeitsplatz zum Bikeshop, wo es einen Kompressor gab, zu dem ich mich schleppen wollte. Die Luft ging Anfangs stellenweise raus, bis sich der Reifen durch die erhöhte Walkarbeit in einem größeren Bereich von der Felgenwand gelöst hatte und dann der Luftverlust komplett wurde. Aber da war ich wohl schon bei 0,3 Bar angelangt. Was man unterschätzt ist auch die Tatsache, dass die Dichtmilch den Reifen an der Felgenflanke verklebt. Wenn man mit 1 Bar unterwegs ist und breite Innenweite hat, muss man schon extrem bolzen, um Burping provozieren zu können. Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft bisher, wobei ich immer mit mehr als 1,2 Bar unterwegs bin.


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Der Aufbau dieser Hörnchen scheint mir nicht "exotischer" wie bei vielen anderen Felgen, die auch tubeless gefahren werden.


Die Hörnchen sind ja gerade das Merkmal von heutigen Tubeless-Felgen. Sie verhindern eben das unkontrollierte nach-innen-rutschen vom Reifen. Eine weitere Folge davon ist, dass der Reifen beim Aufpumpen erst mal das Hörnchen überwinden muss. Wenn er das macht, gibt's den berühmten "Plopp", und der Reifen sitzt. Dann kannst du auch die Luft ablassen, ohne dass der Reifen irgendwo hin rutscht (natürlich nicht beim fahren, das ist was anderes).

Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass du (warum auch immer) extrem wenig Luft im Reifen gehabt hast. Den hat's dann von der Felge gezogen, und weil eben die Hörnchen nicht da waren, gleich komplett nach innen, was dann den vollständigen Luftverlust gebracht hat.

Das wäre dann der nächste Test, wenn du den Reifen demontierst, wie leicht das geht. Normalerweise braucht man dazu doch einigen Druck auf die Reifenwand, um das Hörnchen zu überwinden. Oder rutscht der Reifen (fast) von alleine nach innen?

Ich hab bisher fast alle Reifen ohne Kompressor montiert. Ob das geht, ist abhängig von der Kombination Felge - Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Latz (7. Juni 2020)

Nochmal zu den Pros: Hier sieht man was die in der EWS für Reifen/Inserts fahren. Ratet mal wer im Rennen einen Platten hatte.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (7. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Okay. Wenn man tubeless auf einer dafür nicht vorgesehen Felge fährt, ist das dann komplett am technischen Limit oder sagt man, ja kann man mal machen... Also ich versuche etwas zu spüren, wie häufig da draussen tubeless auf solchen "regulären" Felgen gefahren wird. Eher Marketing oder ein absolutes muss und alles andere ist ein "no go"?


Also, ich versuche es mal so zu erklären:
Eine TL Felge verhindert (soll verhindern) daß der Reifen bei hoher seitlich wirkender Belastung ins Tiefbett rutschen kann.
Das erreciht man entweder durch den Hump (also diesen "Rand" am Rand des Felgenbetts) wie in #47 zu sehen. Bei der Variante ohne den Hump ist die Situation nicht wirklich besser als bei der ursprünglich gemutmaßten 19mm Felge.
Oder aber durch ein breites (ebenes) Felgenbett mit nur recht schmalen Tiefbett. Es wäre für den Reifen ein "weiter Weg" in den Pfurzbereich zu gelangen.
Je bereiter die Felge, desto unwichtiger wird der Hump. Bei einem breiten Felgenbett.

Thema technisches Limit:
Das kann man durch sinnlos hohen Druck "weiter weg schieben". Damit geht einher die Vorteile des ausgeschlauchten Reifens ad absurdum zu führen ....


----------



## meridiannet (7. Juni 2020)

Also etwas muss man den Chinesen lassen. Sie sind sehr fleissig und freundlich. Ich habe sogar am Sonntag da eine Antwort erhalten. Verrückt! Sie schreiben:

"Hi,
You must change to U32TL, that is tubeless ready rim, U32 doesn't. The U32 was design for tube+tire, that cannot hold tire and air without tube.
​莊殷肇 Jason 
*Manager 經理
Sales & Sourcing Dept.*

*Weinmann Metal Products (HUIZHOU) Co.,Ltd *
Tel: +86-752 8363950 # 814
Fax: +86-752 8363949
E-mail: [email protected]
WEB: http://www.weinmanntek.com"

Nun, es hat vielleicht kein Techniker geantwortet. Aber wenn der Hersteller eindeutig diese Konfiguration nicht empfiehlt, werde ich sie ändern müssen.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2020)

Hätten Sie keine TL Felge im Angebot, hätte er geschrieben, dass es geht. 

Ich tippe auf zu wenig Luft. Das merkt man dann erst in brenzligen Situationen mit ordentlicher seitlicher Belastung oder durchschlägen an Wurzeln. 
Einfach so weiterfahren. Den Luftdruck um 0,2bar erhöhen und fertig.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hätten Sie keine TL Felge im Angebot, hätte er geschrieben, dass es geht.
> 
> Ich tippe auf zu wenig Luft. Das merkt man dann erst in brenzligen Situationen mit ordentlicher seitlicher Belastung oder durchschlägen an Wurzeln.
> Einfach so weiterfahren. Den Luftdruck um 0,2bar erhöhen und fertig.


Sehe ich genau so! Ging ja früher bei ghetto tubless auch problemlos...


----------



## meridiannet (8. Juni 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hätten Sie keine TL Felge im Angebot, hätte er geschrieben, dass es geht.
> 
> Ich tippe auf zu wenig Luft. Das merkt man dann erst in brenzligen Situationen mit ordentlicher seitlicher Belastung oder durchschlägen an Wurzeln.
> Einfach so weiterfahren. Den Luftdruck um 0,2bar erhöhen und fertig.



Die Idee bei tubeless ist doch, das man die mit weniger Druck fahren kann. Es hat vorher geregnet. Deshalb hab ich etwas rausgelassen, damit ich mehr halt am Boden habe. Aber ich hatte immer noch genügend Luft drin... hätte gesagt, so 1.2-1.5 Bar mindestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

Man hat sich fix verschätzt, auf dem weg bin ich auch schon mit 0,8 unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Die Idee bei tubeless ist doch, das man die mit weniger Druck fahren kann. Es hat vorher geregnet. Deshalb hab ich etwas rausgelassen, damit ich mehr halt am Boden habe. Aber ich hatte immer noch genügend Luft drin... hätte gesagt, so 1.2-1.5 Bar mindestens.




Je nach Fahrstil und Gelände kann das zu wenig sein.
und wenn der Reifen umknickt und burped war es für deine Kombination zu wenig. und da braucht es auch etwas mehr Genauigkeit als mit dem Daumen drauf drücken...


----------



## meridiannet (8. Juni 2020)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Je nach Fahrstil und Gelände kann das zu wenig sein.
> und wenn der Reifen umknickt und burped war es für deine Kombination zu wenig. und da braucht es auch etwas mehr Genauigkeit als mit dem Daumen drauf drücken...



Du bist aber nicht auf dem Trail mit einem Manometer unterwegs? Man hat viel dabei. Aber doch kein Manometer.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2020)

vorm losfahren prüfen reicht


----------



## schuetzendorf (8. Juni 2020)

Tubeless fahre ich aus den hier geschilderten Gründen nur hinten.
Neben der Sicherheit brauche ich nur die halbe Menge Milch, muss i.d.R. nur hinten nachpumpen und kann vorne niedrigere Drücke fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (8. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht auf dem Trail mit einem Manometer unterwegs? Man hat viel dabei. Aber doch kein Manometer.



Ist jetzt nicht sonderlich groß oder schwer: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-airmax-pro-30845


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht auf dem Trail mit einem Manometer unterwegs? Man hat viel dabei. Aber doch kein Manometer.


Doch, habe ich dabei. Das kleine blaue Dings von Schwalbe ist wirklich leicht und klein und preiswert. Die Daumenmethode ist so grausam ungenau, und mit dem Manometer weiß ich, was los ist. Natürlich reicht es, vor der Tour den Druck zu prüfen. Den Druckmesser habe ich für den Fall von einer Reifenpanne, wo ich den Druck wieder richtig haben will.



meridiannet schrieb:


> hätte gesagt, so 1.2-1.5 Bar mindestens.


Das ist schon gein gewaltiger Unterschied. Bei 1,5 vorne fahre ich gut (normal 1,45), aber bei 1,2 wäre der Reifen für mich viel zu wabbelig. Dazu kommt, dass der Druck vom Körpergewicht abhängig ist: Je leichter, desto weniger Druck. 


meridiannet schrieb:


> Die Idee bei tubeless ist doch, das man die mit weniger Druck fahren kann.


Das halte ich für Unsinn. Natürlich kann man Tubeless mit weniger Druck fahren, ohne ständige Pannen (= Durchschläge mit Snakebites) zu riskieren. Trotzdem hast du mit weniger Druck auch mehr Durchschläge, was sowohl den Mantel als auch die Felge strapaziert. Dazu kommt, dass zu wenig Druck im Reifen wabbelig und unberechenbar wird. Ich würde pauschal sagen, wenn man seinen Lieblingsdruck gefunden hat, ist es egal, ob der Tubeless oder mit Schlauch ist.
Die Idee von Tubeless ist für mich, dass ich viel weniger Platten durch Snakebites habe, und dass auch kleine Löcher wie z.B. durch Dornen durch die Dichtmilch kein Thema mehr sind.
 (Natürlich kann man auch in einen Schlauch Dichtmilch füllen, aber dann habe ich zwei Systeme, die zusammen nicht unbedingt sicherer sind als Tubeless)


----------



## mawe (8. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte nicht wegen dem Material stürzen. Weil das kann ich ändern. Und wenn ich mit einer Kombination unterwegs bin, die gefährlich ist, dann muss ich das ändern.


In den Fünf Jahren, die ich Tubeless fahre, habe ich zwar schon einige Male Burping erlebt. Jedesmal nach einem verrissenen Sprung oder bei zu scharfem Einlenken aufgrund eines Hindernisses vor dem Vorderrad.
Der Sturz wurde aber immer durch meine Fahrfehler und nicht durch das Setup verursacht.
Wenn Du in Kurven Burping zu provozieren kannst, hast Du wohl erheblich zu wenig Druck für die Reifen-Felgen Kombi.
Da müsstest Du aber schon bei leichten Kurven gemerkt haben, daß das Wabbelt.

Wenn Du mit genügend Druck auf dem Reifen zum Burpen kommst, kannst Du wahrscheinlich auch gut genug fahren, um das Bike in dem Fall halbwegs abzufangen. ;-)


----------



## --- (9. Juni 2020)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer im Rennen einen Platten hatte.


Sag sag sag....ich komm nicht drauf ??


----------



## Sespri (10. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten zu dem Thema.



Wirst du bei TL immer haben, ist für viele Religion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elhabash (10. Juni 2020)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Tubeless fahre ich aus den hier geschilderten Gründen nur hinten.
> Neben der Sicherheit brauche ich nur die halbe Menge Milch, muss i.d.R. nur hinten nachpumpen und kann vorne niedrigere Drücke fahren.


Witzig wie sich die Einstellungen unterscheiden: ich fahre vorne wie hinten Tuneless, nicht zuletzt aus Gründen der Sicherheit, und weil ich vorne damit niedrigere drücke fahren kann 

Ich glaube das hängt auch etwas von den Felgen ab.

Die paar Cent Milch alle halben Jahre kann ich übrigens auch noch verkraften.


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2020)

Ich hab uebrigens ein schoenes, wenn auch laengliches, Video gefunden, wo einer das Felgenprofil quasi von der 'nicht-tubeless' auf die 'tubeless' Version 'umruestet.
Wie man im Vergleich der Bilder von @ploerre schoen sehen kann, ist der Unterschied genau das hier:





und das rote 'baut' er quasi mit Klebeband 'nach'

Wenn man das tut, kann es IMHO auch kein echtes Problem geben.








ploerre schrieb:


> das ist offensichtlich nicht die TL Version. Die unterscheiden sich schon deutlich. Sowas kann funktionieren, kann aber in Grenzfällen auch schiefgehen.
> 
> Deine Version:
> 
> ...


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juni 2020)

Elhabash schrieb:


> (...) Die paar Cent Milch alle halben Jahre kann ich übrigens auch noch verkraften.


Es bleibt einem jetzt eh nix anderes mehr uebrig ? 

Offensichtlich helfen Schlaeuche gegen Clopapierknappheit, sind jedenfalls weggehamstert ?


----------



## meridiannet (12. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab uebrigens ein schoenes, wenn auch laengliches, Video gefunden, wo einer das Felgenprofil quasi von der 'nicht-tubeless' auf die 'tubeless' Version 'umruestet.
> Wie man im Vergleich der Bilder von @ploerre schoen sehen kann, ist der Unterschied genau das hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1063361
> ...




Also jetzt stehe ich schon etwas am Berg. Auch bei den Weinmann Felgen ist das Hörnchen der Unterschied und die "Biegung" von diesem. Was soll sich ändern, wenn ich nun viel Klebeband auf meine Felge pappe? Das ist auch immer viel Gewicht! Und wenigstens dann bin ich sicher nicht mehr leichter unterwegs wie mit Schläuchen. Nein, das scheint mir keine gute Idee zu sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich es richtig erinnere haben meine tublessfähigen RR Felgen den hubbel auch nicht... Wenn morgen die gravelfelgen kommen schaue ich nochmal ...


----------



## meridiannet (12. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es bleibt einem jetzt eh nix anderes mehr uebrig ?
> 
> Offensichtlich helfen Schlaeuche gegen Clopapierknappheit, sind jedenfalls weggehamstert ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1063428



Knappheit scheint mir, sieht anders aus:
https://www.rosebikes.ch/continenta...551427?product_shape=Standard&article_size=29"


----------



## Deleted 347960 (13. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Also jetzt stehe ich schon etwas am Berg. Auch bei den Weinmann Felgen ist das Hörnchen der Unterschied und die "Biegung" von diesem. Was soll sich ändern, wenn ich nun viel Klebeband auf meine Felge pappe? Das ist auch immer viel Gewicht! Und wenigstens dann bin ich sicher nicht mehr leichter unterwegs wie mit Schläuchen. Nein, das scheint mir keine gute Idee zu sein.


Mit dem Klebeband da habe ich schon mehr Märchen gehört als vom Rotkäppchen. Das Band dient einzig und allein dazu, die Löcher für die Speichen zuzukleben. Zuverlässig und es darf nicht zu schwach sein, sonst beult es sich durch den Druck im Reifen in die Löcher und kann reißen, dann verliert man die Luft in die Speichen Löcher. Da braucht es allerdings einiges zu.
Es muss gut am Felgenboden aufgeklebt werden, weil es sonst mit der Zeit von der Dichtmilch unterwandert werden kann und sollte am besten über die Breite des Felgenbodens reichen, dass es eine möglichst große Fläche hat, an der es aufgeklebt ist. 
Absoluter Schwachsinn ist aus meiner Sicht, wenn jemand behauptet, es solle bis in die Flanken der Felge reichen. Da hat es nichts zu suchen, denn sonst arbeitet es nicht nur der Reifen mit der Zeit auf, sondern es erschwert auch die Abdichtung zwischen Reifen und Felgenflanke, weil es unregelmäßig ist von der Oberfläche her, durch Blasen und Falten, die sich unweigerlich beim verzweifelten Versuch, ein ebenes Band an extreme Formänderungen der Fläche, auf die es geklebt werden soll, bilden. Zudem wird es aus dem gleichen Grund wieder von Milch und Dreck unterwandert und löst sich dann mit der Zeit. Der Reifen muss direkt durch den Luftdruck an die Felgenflanken gepresst werden und über diese die Dichtheit garantieren, wobei die Dichtmilch dann dafür sorgt, dass Unregelmäßigkeiten ausgeglichen werden, die mit der Zeit zwischen Felge und Reife wandert, wo Luftverlust vorliegt. Das funktioniert im Normalfall einwandfrei.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. Juni 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Das Band dient einzig und allein dazu, die Löcher für die Speichen zuzukleben.


Für eine Tubelessfelge gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Bei einer nicht-Tubelessfelge kann das aber noch eine andere Funktion haben.



Die Hörnchen (rote Pfeile) halten den Mantel auch ohne Luft erst mal im Felgenbett fest. Um das zu überwinden, braucht man etwas mehr Luftdruck, bis der Mantel dann mit einem "Plopp" reingeht. Je breiter die Felge ist, desto wichtiger sind die Hörnchen. Auf einer sehr schmalen Felge hält der Mantel durch die eigene Spannung schon besser.
Der Boden von der Felge (blauer Pfeil) darf nicht zu tief sein. Eine gewisse Tiefe braucht man, sonst lässt sich der Mantel nicht montieren. Danach sollte der Rulst vom Mantel lose auf dem Boden anliegen, damit eine schwache Abdichtung vorhanden ist. Sonst kann man auch mit einem Kompressor nichts mehr ausrichten. So wie ich die Bastelgeschichte verstehe, wird bei einer zu tiefen Felge der Boden mit Klebeband etwas erhöht, so dass der Mantel die zum Aufpumpen benötigte Dichtung erzeugen kann.

Der Umbau bleibt halt eine Bastellösung, ich finde, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es der Aufwand und das Risiko Wert ist.


----------



## meridiannet (15. Juni 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> So wie ich die Bastelgeschichte verstehe, wird bei einer zu tiefen Felge der Boden mit Klebeband etwas erhöht, so dass der Mantel die zum Aufpumpen benötigte Dichtung erzeugen kann.
> 
> Der Umbau bleibt halt eine Bastellösung, ich finde, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es der Aufwand und das Risiko Wert ist.



Aber damit ist der Einwand ja nur relevant, wenn man die Felge nicht hat umbauen können. Das war aber nie ein Problem. Habe bisher zwei Bikes umgebaut, ein Gravel und ein MTB Bike, und spätesten mit dem Kompressor von der Tanke, hat's noch immer geklappt. Heute hab ich auch so einen Schwalbe Tire Booster. Muss man aber nicht kaufen. Eben mit Hilfe der Tanke, klappt es doch meistens? ... die Frage die mich mehr beschäftigt hat, ist dann dieser Umbau in kritischen Fahrsituationen auch jederzeit sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (15. Juni 2020)

meridiannet schrieb:


> Aber damit ist der Einwand ja nur relevant, wenn man die Felge nicht hat umbauen können. Das war aber nie ein Problem. Habe bisher zwei Bikes umgebaut, ein Gravel und ein MTB Bike, und spätesten mit dem Kompressor von der Tanke, hat's noch immer geklappt. Heute hab ich auch so einen Schwalbe Tire Booster. Muss man aber nicht kaufen. Eben mit Hilfe der Tanke, klappt es doch meistens?


Ich möchte nie einen Reifen drauf haben, der zum Aufpumpen einen Kompressor oder TireBooster oder Vergleichbares braucht. Bei einer Panne hast du dann ein Problem. Bei meinen jetzigen Felgen (Flow EX) habe ich bisher drei verschiedene Reifen (Onza Ibex, Kenda Honey Badger und Hellkat) mit normalen Luftpumpen drauf bekommen, ein Reifen (Nobby Nic) hat einen Kompressor benötigt (Tankstelle hat nicht gereicht). Der Nobby Nic war eh zu anfällig, der ist gleich wieder raus geflogen.


meridiannet schrieb:


> ... die Frage die mich mehr beschäftigt hat, ist dann dieser Umbau in kritischen Fahrsituationen auch jederzeit sicher?


Versuch macht kluch   Das wird dir wahrscheinlich niemand mit 100% Sicherheit beantworten können. Ist auch die Frage, was du als "sicher" bezeichnest. Ein Reifen ist konstruktionsbedingt "unsicher", weil er auch im normalen Einsatz Luft verlieren kann (Dornen, Durchschläge, spitze Steine) und dadurch auch von der Felge springen kann.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (15. Juni 2020)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch  Das wird dir wahrscheinlich niemand mit 100% Sicherheit beantworten können. Ist auch die Frage, was du als "sicher" bezeichnest. Ein Reifen ist konstruktionsbedingt "unsicher", weil er auch im normalen Einsatz Luft verlieren kann (Dornen, Durchschläge, spitze Steine) und dadurch auch von der Felge springen kann.


Nicht zu vergessen das abgescherte Ventil im Schlauch, weil der Reifen langsam gewandert ist und man vergessen hat, ihn wieder auszurichten.


----------

